# Toni Kroos



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2012)

Classe 90'. Per me e' gia' un campione. Uno di quei giocatori che vorrei sempre nella mia squadra


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Ottobre 2012)

Eh si,ormai ha ingranato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Ottobre 2012)

se il bayern ai tempi non avesse dato via hummels come un pacco postale..mamma mia..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo giocatore.Lui al posto di Boateng sulla trequarti ci farebbe fare un salto di qualita' mostruoso!


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Gran bel giocatore, mi piace molto.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2012)

Giocatore del vivaio, tra l'altro. Certo ci vuole anche fortuna, ma sanno evidentemente anche lavorare bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Ottobre 2012)

è un Campione...mi piace tantissimo, uno dei più forti al Mondo nel suo ruolo


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Ottobre 2012)

E' una certezza ormai. 

Poi nel 4-2-3-1 del Bayern si sposa a meraviglia. Può giocare nei 2 dietro, trequartista e volendo potrebbe anche stare largo come fa Iniesta nel Barça. Gran giocatore!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

Fortissimissimo, altro che Muller fate l'amore con il sapore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2012)

Altro che modello speculatore udinese.


----------



## rossovero (30 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Altro che modello speculatore udinese.



modello che a me piace fino ad un certo punto. a proposito: ma se il granada o il watford (entrambi di proprietá dei pozzo) dovessero in un futuro scontrarsi con l´udinese (o fra loro) in europa league, come la mettiamo?


----------

